
Not Lack of Ability but More Choice – Psychological Science - mpweiher
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/0956797612458937
======
Eridrus
The abstract doesn't mention the effect size, so...

High Math + High Verbal = 34% STEM by age 33

High Math + Moderate Verbal = 49% STEM by age 33

